# advise on skid steer



## bakerproperty

we are looking to buy a skid steer and was wanting peoples advise on witch one is better is tracks or tires for snow removal...


----------



## Antlerart06

It can go either way but if look at youtude videos you will see more tire skids then tracks 

Guys around here say tires are better vs the tracks but on tracks you need the right tracks for the snow.

I have rubber tracks OTT kind I'm going take them off and run tires only. Since mine will be running down the roads in part of my town. If I had one job for it, I would leave the tracks on but I don't. From my shop to first jobs is a mile clean 4 lots then travel another mile to a complex where it will be there 2-3 hrs mine is a 2 speed skid.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Tires. Tires. Tires. Tracks slide on ice and uneven pavement. Tracks are good if you spend the money on the Snow traction tracks. Those cost a fortune and alot of time to install. Go with tires. New Holland or Bobcat.


----------



## peteo1

I've got a Cat with tracks that does great in the snow. From what I've researched Cat tracks are the only original tracks that do well in the snow and ice for some reason. Why that is I don't know but if you want I'll sell you mine. Pm me if you're interested


----------



## lawnboy2121

Cat and terex both do good in the snow terex is the old avs machines and the tracks and undercarriage r similar to cat I think


----------



## rdl

We test a lot of our plows with Skid steers and I would tend to agree with most of the people here that tires tend to fair better but boy that Kubota SVL90 is a beast. They are pricey but I saw one of those with a 7-12 expandable blade and it was impressive.


----------



## Stroke_this

lawnboy2121;1654353 said:


> Cat and terex both do good in the snow terex is the old avs machines and the tracks and undercarriage r similar to cat I think


Avs made the track system for cat. It is the only track system that is of a suspension type. This is why it does better pushing snow then other rigid type track machines. However the undercarriage is designed for a much lighter machine and tends to wear out very quickly and is very costly to replace


----------



## ChevKid03

I would say tires over tracks as I own a track machine.... This year I'm going to attempt to stud the tracks since mine have seen better days. I would love to try the polar tracks but man are they expensive.....


----------



## 09Daxman

Not trying to jack your thread but I have also been thinking about getting a skiddy. But I know very little about them for what's good what's bad. So I was wondering if you could help me out, let me know what models are good, what are some commen problems, what are considered high hours, what to stay away from and what not. It seems like bobcat, case, Deere and new holland are the most commen, what are some good reliable models from those companies? It seems like To me the 4000 hour mark is like the 100k miles mark on a car, is that about right? What should I really look at and pay attention to when going to go look at them? Sorry for all the questions and thank you for your help.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

09Daxman;1657837 said:


> Not trying to jack your thread but I have also been thinking about getting a skiddy. But I know very little about them for what's good what's bad. So I was wondering if you could help me out, let me know what models are good, what are some commen problems, what are considered high hours, what to stay away from and what not. It seems like bobcat, case, Deere and new holland are the most commen, what are some good reliable models from those companies? It seems like To me the 4000 hour mark is like the 100k miles mark on a car, is that about right? What should I really look at and pay attention to when going to go look at them? Sorry for all the questions and thank you for your help.


4000 is alot on a skid steer. It also depends what it was used for and how well it was taken care of. If the pins and such were never replaced on the arms and bucket plate, youre going to have alot of slack. My 98 NH only has 1550 hours and it needs some TLC.


----------



## Antlerart06

09Daxman;1657837 said:


> Not trying to jack your thread but I have also been thinking about getting a skiddy. But I know very little about them for what's good what's bad. So I was wondering if you could help me out, let me know what models are good, what are some commen problems, what are considered high hours, what to stay away from and what not. It seems like bobcat, case, Deere and new holland are the most commen, what are some good reliable models from those companies? It seems like To me the 4000 hour mark is like the 100k miles mark on a car, is that about right? What should I really look at and pay attention to when going to go look at them? Sorry for all the questions and thank you for your help.


I have a Gehl I bought new in 91 and it has about 3k on it now. 
Tilt rams been replace back 1500-2000 and they could be changed again 
Lift rams are good shape but need rebuild them they have slow leaks and only other thing I had to do to it was rebuilding the bucket 2 times.
My little Gehl thought it was a big skid sometimes. Big one is nice went from a 10 cubic ft bucket to a 21 cubic foot bucket and 30 more horses

Since I bought Gehl this year My old one don't get used as much on heavy work.


----------



## 09Daxman

^^^^ I was wondering about Gehls, I have seen them pop up every now and then, but I know nothing about them and they seem not to be all that popular, same as Mustangs. Seems like you had good luck with it. Anything you really like about? Anything you really dislike about it? Is Gehl their own company? Or are they made by someone.



DuramaxLML-42;1657898 said:


> 4000 is alot on a skid steer. It also depends what it was used for and how well it was taken care of. If the pins and such were never replaced on the arms and bucket plate, youre going to have alot of slack. My 98 NH only has 1550 hours and it needs some TLC.


How hard is it to replace the pins? How do you check them?


----------



## peteo1

09Daxman;1658514 said:


> ^^^^ I was wondering about Gehls, I have seen them pop up every now and then, but I know nothing about them and they seem not to be all that popular, same as Mustangs. Seems like you had good luck with it. Anything you really like about? Anything you really dislike about it? Is Gehl their own company? Or are they made by someone.
> 
> How hard is it to replace the pins? How do you check them?


Gehl, mustang and takeuchi are all the same machine with different paint and a few subtle differences. We have a couple of gehls at work and I keep hoping they'll blow up as they are the worst skid steers I've ever run. Stick with the bigger manufacturers like Cat, New Holland, John Deere, etc


----------



## Antlerart06

09Daxman;1658514 said:


> ^^^^ I was wondering about Gehls, I have seen them pop up every now and then, but I know nothing about them and they seem not to be all that popular, same as Mustangs. Seems like you had good luck with it. Anything you really like about? Anything you really dislike about it? Is Gehl their own company? Or are they made by someone.
> 
> How hard is it to replace the pins? How do you check them?


Pins are easy to replace. Never had a dislike about them 
My new one has hydro glide.



peteo1;1658710 said:


> Gehl, mustang and takeuchi are all the same machine with different paint and a few subtle differences. We have a couple of gehls at work and I keep hoping they'll blow up as they are the worst skid steers I've ever run. Stick with the bigger manufacturers like Cat, New Holland, John Deere, etc


 Gehl is a big manufacture Gehl has the biggest Skidsteer on the market. Takeuchis makes the track Gehls only Gehl makes the Mustang and they are a cheaper line of Gehl
I don't know what model and controls you are talking about But my 2 Gehls are so easy to run. One is a T stick and my new one is joystick


----------



## Mark13

peteo1;1658710 said:


> Gehl, mustang and takeuchi are all the same machine with different paint and a few subtle differences. We have a couple of gehls at work and I keep hoping they'll blow up as they are the worst skid steers I've ever run. Stick with the bigger manufacturers like Cat, New Holland, John Deere, etc


The Gehl CTL and Mustang MTL line are Takeuchi track machines in different paint. The newer Gehl and Mustang RT line of track loaders are Gehl built in house and they suck plain and simple. We have one at the farm and it's garbage.

We also had a Gehl V400 skid loader, it too was a pile of crap. It was traded off on a Case 321E mini wheel loader. The older Gehl CTL 60 (Tak TL130 painted yellow) was great as was the 7810 we had at the same time before both were traded off for the RT210 and the V400.

The new Gehl's now that Manitou has bought them are really starting to bring the suck. We will be switching to Case skid steers from now on after many various Gehl's. Several other farms I have spoken to while making hay deliveries that have long time and repeated Gehl owners will also be jumping ship to Bobcat or Case when they need a new machine.


----------



## 09Daxman

Got it, I will stay away from those. So now what are some good models from bobcat, new Holland, case, and deere? I have read that a decent amount of deeres have electrical problems, any truth to that and know what models they are?


----------



## Mark13

As far as Bobcats, from my experience and talking with others it's hard to go wrong with a S185 or an S250. I've never really ran much for the other size machines. Before I bought my Takeuchi I considered an S250 and decided I wanted tracks over wheels. I'd have no problem buying an S250 though. 

Case. If you want an older machine you will do no better then an 1845C. Hands down one of the most reliable, well built machines ever made. The parking brake being a pin that goes through a hole works but is easily broken. Aside from various little things like that the 1845C is a very tough machine. 
I don't have much experience with the XT or 4XX series but my understanding is that a 440 is tough to beat. A friend just bought a used 445 with about 1300hrs on it and seems quite happy with it. 

I don't know much about the NH machines but I've never really heard much bad about the older L/LS 170/180 machines. They do have a problem with a seal on some of the drive motors going out and leaking hydraulic oil into the bell housing. Also the inside of the cabs have a lot of hydraulic noise, especially in 2spd. 

Deere skid steers... I've only ran a few and never liked a single one of them.


----------



## Stroke_this

I just bought my tracked tack tl240 and love it its absolute tank. As far as gehl we have 4 at work and they take a beating like no other but I believe they are more of a throw away machine. Steer clear of anything that says jcb or Volvo on the side I have 6 new ones at work and they are nickel and diming me to death not to mention the down time. Take a close look at the bobcats some of them the motors are in perpendicular and they are a pain to work on.


----------



## Mark13

Stroke_this;1658854 said:


> I just bought my tracked tack tl240 and love it its absolute tank. As far as gehl we have 4 at work and they take a beating like no other but I believe they are more of a throw away machine. Steer clear of anything that says jcb or Volvo on the side I have 6 new ones at work and they are nickel and diming me to death not to mention the down time. Take a close look at the bobcats some of them the motors are in perpendicular and they are a pain to work on.


What model JCB's do you have? A friends business has 3, 260 Eco's and they love them. The JCB's replaced Bobcat S185's. Their main use is a hi-flow brush mower, not dirt work.


----------



## 09Daxman

Can you enclose a skid and add heat? All the skids that are in my price range are with out cabs and heat.


----------



## Antlerart06

09Daxman;1658930 said:


> Can you enclose a skid and add heat? All the skids that are in my price range are with out cabs and heat.


You can buy cab enclosures Check Ebay Heat you can get a 12v heater for them


----------



## Stroke_this

Mark13;1658893 said:


> What model JCB's do you have? A friends business has 3, 260 Eco's and they love them. The JCB's replaced Bobcat S185's. Their main use is a hi-flow brush mower, not dirt work.


Have to check the jcbs but the volvo's are the same and they are mc110c. Watch the single bucket pin sheard 2. Sheard all the lugnuts off one axle at one time. The plastic hydro lines in the belly pan are a joke. The computer in the belly pan is subseptible to water damage. Had a boom that would drift down on 2 something in the sensors. Try and change the 2nd water seperator, that's a project in its self. The hard lines for the drive motors will break in time do to vibration. I have started replacing them with rubber lines. The wire plum on the left side arm rest will eventually rub through and shut the machine down. The sensor for the foot throttle control will also give you problems. Mind you these were all brand new. Beat on harder then most most maintained reliogously.


----------



## peteo1

09Daxman;1658930 said:


> Can you enclose a skid and add heat? All the skids that are in my price range are with out cabs and heat.


What is the price range you're looking at?


----------



## 09Daxman

peteo1;1658952 said:


> What is the price range you're looking at?


I would like to stay under 10k. Which I know is going to be hard to find one that's in decent shape with a cab and heat. So maybe I am just going to have to keep plowing with my truck(2009 Dmax), Cause I would like to sell the plow off my truck and just use the skid to plow, and I have a 14k dump trailer to use to haul the skid around. How are bobcat 753, 763, and 773s?


----------



## 09Daxman

This one doesn't say how many hours and it doesn't have a front door. It does have a heater and side cab.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9443367

This one had cab, heat, and AC. But has a lot of hours on it.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9438335


----------



## ChevKid03

09Daxman;1658989 said:


> I would like to stay under 10k. Which I know is going to be hard to find one that's in decent shape with a cab and heat. So maybe I am just going to have to keep plowing with my truck(2009 Dmax), Cause I would like to sell the plow off my truck and just use the skid to plow, and I have a 14k dump trailer to use to haul the skid around. How are bobcat 753, 763, and 773s?


The 773 is a nice machine. Probably on the smaller side of what you would want but still nice. I had one a few years back.


----------



## 09Daxman

Bringing this back up, how is this one? Seems like a decent deal, maybe on the smaller side. But doesn't seen to beat up, not a lot of hours, cab and heat.

minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/hvo/4205750632.html


----------



## peteo1

Link doesn't work.


----------



## 09Daxman

Let's try this again.....

minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/hvo/4205750632.html

Looks like it still doesn't work. Try copying and paste.


----------



## 09Daxman

How about this one? Decent deal or no? What do I have to worry about with a higher hour skid?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/spo/4205905988.html


----------



## Antlerart06

09Daxman;1669274 said:


> How about this one? Decent deal or no? What do I have to worry about with a higher hour skid?
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/spo/4205905988.html


Something wrong with that ad says its 90 hp I thought 185 was under 60hp


----------



## Whiffyspark

Antlerart06;1669313 said:


> Something wrong with that ad says its 90 hp I thought 185 was under 60hp


Not to mention the price includes a trailer? I smell scam on that one


----------



## Mark13

Whiffyspark;1669320 said:


> Not to mention the price includes a trailer? I smell scam on that one


Everything about that is a scam.


----------



## 09Daxman

Kinda thought so, seemed to good to be true. Anyone have a decent skid by them for sale? I am willing to travel for a good unit at the right price. I live by the twin cities in mn.


----------



## rjigto4oje

09Daxman;1669539 said:


> Kinda thought so, seemed to good to be true. Anyone have a decent skid by them for sale? I am willing to travel for a good unit at the right price. I live by the twin cities in mn.


IMO stay away from Craigslist way to many scams I bought a 751 from a guy on ebay goat crew he out of Auburndale Wi as far as the heater goes don't waste your money on a 12 volt one buy one that's for coolant ebay has them as well I also purchased a enclosure from Northern tool the door is cheap I made my own using angle iron then I had a glass shop cut me a piece glass then had it tempered also had them drill a hole in the glass for a wiper


----------



## Mark13

rjigto4oje;1669577 said:


> IMO stay away from Craigslist way to many scams I bought a 751 from a guy on ebay goat crew he out of Auburndale Wi as far as the heater goes don't waste your money on a 12 volt one buy one that's for coolant ebay has them as well I also purchased a enclosure from Northern tool the door is cheap I made my own using angle iron then I had a glass shop cut me a piece glass then had it tempered also had them drill a hole in the glass for a wiper


There is plenty of good stuff on craigslist. Just when it's a machine, attachments, trailer for $4-8k and the add either contains no details or way to many details you can figure it's a scam. It sucks looking for the good ads through all the scams but they can be found.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark13;1669605 said:


> There is plenty of good stuff on craigslist. Just when it's a machine, attachments, trailer for $4-8k and the add either contains no details or way to many details you can figure it's a scam. It sucks looking for the good ads through all the scams but they can be found.


I agree I us Craigslist for certain things way to many scams at least ebay has buyer protection I've purchased a truck and a skid on ebay just be careful we're ever you make your purchase


----------



## pinepointe

If you want to see how well track skid steers do in the snow go to youtube and search ASV Vs. Bobcat. It sure did change my mind the only way I would go for tires is if you have a lot of travel time between lots.


----------



## 09Daxman

How does this one look? Decent deal? They a good model from bobcat?

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9625969


----------



## Antlerart06

09Daxman;1669982 said:


> How does this one look? Decent deal? They a good model from bobcat?
> 
> http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9625969


If you like hand and foot controls Doesn't look to bad

myself I would stay clear of that


----------



## leigh

I'm always leary of machines that have been repainted. Unless they got some before pics. Could be fine though. Good to see a woman with no make up on, see what youre getting into!


----------



## StuveCorp

Honestly with your budget there won't be good options. Maybe more like $15-20,000 you will be getting something that will be productive. It is worth it to have two speed and a 'real' cab with heat. I see no value in plowing with tracks when comparing track machine to a wheeled skid with the winter tires. Speed is king.

I have a 440S3 and it's awesome, a lot of power in a mid size frame. 430 or 440's newer than 05 have the two speed option(must have!), otherwise in big frame the 90xt/450 or 95xt/465 are good for plowing.


----------



## 09Daxman

Ya it's kinda looking like I should wait one more year.... Or sell one of my fun project cars.....


----------

